# ΙΕΚ - Κολέγιο - ΑΕΙ



## jaxlarus

Χαίρετε και πάλι!

Παιδιά, επειδή έμεινα εκτός ελλαδικής πραγματικότητας εδώ και χρόνια, θα ήθελα κάποιες διευκρινίσεις πάνω σε όρους που αφορούν εκπαιδευτικά ιδρύματα. Πέστε μου κατά πόσον έχω δίκαιο:

*ΑΕΙ *- Ανώτατο Εκπαιδευτικό Ίδρυμα: Πανεπιστήμιο, ΤΕΙ (εξισώθηκαν με τα πανεπιστήμια), Πολυτεχνείο. Δημόσια. Δέχονται απόφοιτους λυκείου. Χορηγούν πτυχίο έπειτα από φοίτηση τουλάχιστον 8 εξαμήνων.

*ΙΕΚ *- Ινστιτούτο Επαγγελματικής Κατάρτισης: Δημόσια. Αναλόγως ειδικότητας δέχονται απόφοιτους λυκείου και γυμνασίου και η φοίτηση μπορεί να διαρκέσει από 1-4 εξάμηνα. Χορηγούν Βεβαίωση Επαγγελματικής Κατάρτισης.

*ΙΙΕΚ *- Ιδιωτικά ΙΕΚ. Θεωρούνται ισότιμα με τα ΙΕΚ ή έχουν (χμμ...) περισσότερο κύρος;

*Κολέγιο*: Ιδιωτικά σχολεία δευτεροβάθμιας εκπαίδευσης.

Η κατάσταση έχει ως εξής στην Κύπρο:

*ΑΕΙ *- Ανώτατα Εκπαιδευτικά Ιδρύματα: Δημόσια τριτοβάθμιας. Το Πανεπιστήμιο Κύπρου και το νεοσυσταθέν ΤΕΠΑΚ (Τεχνολογικό Πανεπιστήμιο Κύπρου), που περικλύει τα πρώην Ανώτερα Εκπαιδευτικά ιδρύματα όπως το ΑΤΙ (Ανώτερο Τεχνολογικό Ινστιτούτο ~ ΤΕΙ) και τη Νοσηλευτική Σχολή, αφού επέκτειναν το πρόγραμμά τους στα 8 εξάμηνα. Ή μήπως όχι;

*Κολέγιο *- Ιδιωτικά ιδρύματα τριτοβάθμιας εκπαίδευσης που ακολουθούν το αγγλικό ή αμερικάνικο σύστημα. Αναλόγως ειδικότητας και χρόνου φοίτησης (4-8 εξάμηνα) μπορούν να χορηγήσουν  Βachelor's degree, MA, Diploma, Higher Diploma, δίπλωμα ή πτυχίο (μη με ρωτήσετε σε τι διαφέρει το Diploma από το δίπλωμα, δεν ξέρω. Πάντως το πρώτο μου ακούγεται ανώτερο). Από φέτος κάποια έχουν και επίσημα εξισωθεί με τα δημόσια πανεπιστήμια, οπότε και μετονομάστηκαν αναλόγως. Παρόλ' αυτά, όσα ακόμη ονομάζονται College, μάλλον αναλογούν περισσότερο στα ελλαδικά (Ι)ΙΕΚ.

Εν πάση περιπτώσει, σε τι θα αντιστοιχούσε αυτό που ένας Αμερικάνος θα 'λεγε "She attended a local college"; Σ' εμάς θα ήταν το τοπικό πανεπιστήμιο ή ένα κολέγιο. Φαντάζομαι όμως πως δεν ισχύει το ίδιο στην Ελλάδα, δεδομένου ότι άλλο ονομάζετε εσείς κολέγιο, ναι;

Έχω ημικρανία...


----------



## Kevman

Γεια σου Τζαξ,


jaxlarus said:


> ένας Αμερικάνος θα 'λεγε "She attended a local college"; Σ' εμάς θα ήταν το τοπικό πανεπιστήμιο ή ένα κολέγιο.


Εξαρτάται από τα συμφραζόμενα. 

Να μιλούμε με ακρίβεια, ένα college είναι μόνο ένα σχολείο (δηλαδή για μόνο ένα πεδίο σπουδών), και μερικά colleges μαζί αποτελούν ένα university.  Συνήθως, όμως, οι δύο όροι χρησιμοποιούνται ανταλλάξιμα για "university," και εδώ στις Πολιτείες νομίζω ότι το "college" είναι πραγματικά την πιο συνηθισμένη και κοινή λέξη.

Επιπλέον, στις ΗΠΑ το university είναι συνήθως μάλλον κρατικό ίδρυμα (δηλαδή, της Πολιτείας) και το college μπορεί να είναι ένα πιο μικρό σχολείο της κομητείας ή του δήμου, που ονομάζεται "community college."  Συχνά προσφέρει νυχτερινές τάξεις, και μπορείς να πάρεις πτυχίο σε κάτω από 4 χρόνια σε πολλές περιπτώσεις.

Ίσως αυτά θα βοηθήσουν τις σκέψεις σου...


Υ.Γ. Στα αγγλικά θα έλεγα ότι το δίπλωμα (diploma) είναι το πιστοποιητικό, το χαρτί το ίδιο, και το πτυχίο (degree) σημαίνει το βαθμό εκπαιδευσέως που έχεις φτάσει. Εγώ έχω ένα πτυχίο, και ένα δίπλωμα να το αποδείξει (εδώ γύρω κάπου). Μήπως το ίδιο στα ελληνικά;


----------



## Vagabond

Kevman said:


> Υ.Γ. Στα αγγλικά θα έλεγα ότι το δίπλωμα (diploma) είναι το πιστοποιητικό, το χαρτί το ίδιο, και το πτυχίο (degree) σημαίνει το βαθμό εκπαιδευσέως που έχεις φτάσει. Εγώ έχω ένα πτυχίο, και ένα δίπλωμα να το αποδείξει (εδώ γύρω κάπου). Μήπως το ίδιο στα ελληνικά;


Δυστυχώς όχι ακριβώς (μεγάααλη πίκρα να προσπαθείς να εξηγήσεις στα αγγλικά ότι έχεις πτυχίο τάδε σχολής...)

Στα ελληνικά, πτυχίο λέγεται και το degree και το diploma (πχ έχω πτυχίο γαλλικής φιλολογίας, και το πτυχίο δεν έχω καν πάει να το παραλάβω από τη γραμματεία - αλήθεια λέω!). Δίπλωμα είναι συνήθως κάτι λιγότερο... δίπλωμα οδήγησης, δίπλωμα ξένων γλωσσών κλπ. Και πάλι, είναι και το χαρτί το ίδιο, και το αφηρημένο ως ιδέα, επίπεδο γουατέβερ (και πολύ προφορά όμως )

Το πρόβλημα με τη λέξη "κολλέγιο", είναι ότι στα ελληνικά δεν μιλάμε απαραίτητα για πανεπιστημιακού επιπέδου μόρφωση... πχ κοίτα το Κολλέγιο Αθηνών τί περιλαμβάνει... μόνο πανεπιστήμιο αφήνει απ'έξω, κι αυτό γιατί ιδιωτικά πανεπιστήμια (προς το παρόν) δεν επιτρέπονται. Από την άλλη, το Ελληνοβρετανικό Κολλέγιο κάνει κονέ με πανεπιστήμια της Βρετανίας, και τσουπ, γίνεται τριτοβάθμιο... δε βγάζεις άκρη, κοινώς.


----------



## Kevman

Vagabond said:


> Δυστυχώς όχι ακριβώς (μεγάααλη πίκρα να προσπαθείς να εξηγήσεις στα αγγλικά ότι έχεις πτυχίο τάδε σχολής...)
> 
> Στα ελληνικά, πτυχίο λέγεται και το degree και το diploma (πχ έχω πτυχίο γαλλικής φιλολογίας, και το πτυχίο δεν έχω καν πάει να το παραλάβω από τη γραμματεία - αλήθεια λέω!). Δίπλωμα είναι συνήθως κάτι λιγότερο... δίπλωμα οδήγησης, δίπλωμα ξένων γλωσσών κλπ. Και πάλι, είναι και το χαρτί το ίδιο, και το αφηρημένο ως ιδέα, επίπεδο γουατέβερ (και πολύ προφορά όμως )


Αχ πωπω, φοβήθηκα κάτι τέτοιο....



Vagabond said:


> Το πρόβλημα με τη λέξη "κολλέγιο", είναι ότι στα ελληνικά δεν μιλάμε απαραίτητα για πανεπιστημιακού επιπέδου μόρφωση... πχ κοίτα το Κολλέγιο Αθηνών τί περιλαμβάνει... μόνο πανεπιστήμιο αφήνει απ'έξω, κι αυτό γιατί ιδιωτικά πανεπιστήμια (προς το παρόν) δεν επιτρέπονται. Από την άλλη, το Ελληνοβρετανικό Κολλέγιο κάνει κονέ με πανεπιστήμια της Βρετανίας, και τσουπ, γίνεται τριτοβάθμιο... δε βγάζεις άκρη, κοινώς.


Α ναι, το βλέπω το πρόβλημα.  Για το κατάλληλο ελληνικό αντίστοιχο εσείς είστε on your own.  Μόνο ήθελα (τυχόν) να προτείνω λίγο disambiguation για την αγγλική λέξη. Γενικά, όταν οι Αμερικανοί λέγουν "college" εννοούν "πανεπιστήμιο" νομίζω, αλλά με τις εξαιρέσεις που σημείωσα.


----------



## jaxlarus

Kevman said:


> Υ.Γ. Στα αγγλικά θα έλεγα ότι το δίπλωμα (diploma) είναι το πιστοποιητικό, το χαρτί το ίδιο, και το πτυχίο (degree) σημαίνει το βαθμό εκπαιδευσέως που έχεις φτάσει. Εγώ έχω ένα πτυχίο, και ένα δίπλωμα να το αποδείξει (εδώ γύρω κάπου). Μήπως το ίδιο στα ελληνικά;



Χμ... Δε θα το έλεγα ούτε καν για τ' αγγλικά, to be honest, Kev... Ρίξε μια ματιά στα undergraduate program*ΜΕ*s (BrE ) που προσφέρει στο External  το University of London. Θα βρεις και Βachelor's και Diploma και μάλιστα για το ίδιο πεδίο σπουδών, αναλόγως εξαμήνων. Και τα δύο είναι degrees, δεν είναι;

Αυτό που λες ισχύει. Είναι σχήμα συνεκδοχής. Δηλαδή ναι μεν *πτυχίο *είναι η βαθμίδα σπουδών, ενώ το χαρτί με τις υπογραφές και το βαθμό (τουλάχιστον σ' εμάς στο Αριστοτέλειο, αλλά μάλλον γενικά) το ονόμαζαν *μεμβράνη*, όμως κανείς δεν λέει "Κατέθεσα τη μεμβράνη μου και περιμένω διορισμό" ή "Έβαλε σε κορνίζα τη μεμβάνη του". Όλοι λέμε "το πτυχίο", με τον ίδιο τρόπο που λέμε "Αγόρασε έναν *Καντίνσκι*", "Δεν τρώω *κυνήγι*". Και για ν' ακριβολογούμε και με το *πτυχίο *στην αρχή το χαρτί εννούσαν: < *πτυχίον *= υποκοριστικό του *πτυχή*. Άρα τελικά η βαθμίδα πήρε τ' όνομά της απ' το πιστοποιητικό 

Παρόλο που στην Κύπρο η λέξη '*δίπλωμα*' χρησιμοποιείται κατ' αποκλειστικότητα όσον αφορά την εκπαίδευση (πχ δε λέμε *δίπλωμα *αλλά *άδεια οδήγησης */ *οδηγού*), συνήθως αφορά κάτι  ακαδημαϊκά υποδεέστερο  του πτυχίου: *Δίπλωμα Αισθητικής* | *Πτυχίο Παιδαγωγικής*. No offense, για να εξηγούμεθα...



Vagabond said:


> Το πρόβλημα με τη λέξη "κολλέγιο", είναι ότι στα ελληνικά δεν μιλάμε απαραίτητα για πανεπιστημιακού επιπέδου μόρφωση... [...] δε βγάζεις άκρη, κοινώς.



Α, καλά... Όπως το φαντάστηκα 

Επειδή κι οι δύο έχετε υπόψη πώς μου προέκυψε η απορία:

*college*, n: small university - *She went to the local college and got a degree in psychology.*
(τριτοβάθμια εκπαίδευση) *Πήρε πτυχίο ψυχολογίας στο τοπικό πανεπιστήμιο.*
(Κύπρος: ιδιωτικό) *Πήρε πτυχίο ψυχολογίας από ένα τοπικό κολέγιο. 
*
Πώς το βλέπετε;


----------



## Vagabond

jaxlarus said:


> *college*, n: small university - *She went to the local college and got a degree in psychology.*
> (τριτοβάθμια εκπαίδευση) *Πήρε πτυχίο ψυχολογίας στο τοπικό πανεπιστήμιο.*
> (Κύπρος: ιδιωτικό) *Πήρε πτυχίο ψυχολογίας από ένα τοπικό κολέγιο. *
> 
> Πώς το βλέπετε;


Και τα δύο θα έκαναν, αλλά με δεδομένα Ελλάδας αντικειμενικά θα ήταν πανεπιστήμιο (επειδή ψυχολογία = τριτοβάθμια εκπαίδευση, και αν το είχε πάρει μέσω Αγγλίας δε θα ήταν τοπικό). Αλλά και κολλέγιο να το βάλεις, απλά θα αντιληφθεί ο αναγνώστης σου  ότι δε μιλάμε για δεδομένα Ελλάδας.


----------



## ireney

Καλά βρε παιδί μου, βάλε νεό παράδειγμα και δυο τρεις τέσσερις όρους και μια σημείωση από δίπλα  
Ή αν είσαι όπως εγώ και το τρισκατάρατο *project* βάλε δύο εκεί για να ξεμπερδεύεις (το νου σας μη με καρφώσετε!)


----------



## anthodocheio

jaxlarus said:


> Αυτό που λες ισχύει. Είναι σχήμα συνεκδοχής. Δηλαδή ναι μεν *πτυχίο *είναι η βαθμίδα σπουδών, ενώ το χαρτί με τις υπογραφές και το βαθμό (τουλάχιστον σ' εμάς στο Αριστοτέλειο, αλλά μάλλον γενικά) το ονόμαζαν *μεμβράνη*, όμως κανείς δεν λέει "Κατέθεσα τη μεμβράνη μου και περιμένω διορισμό" ή "Έβαλε σε κορνίζα τη μεμβάνη του". Όλοι λέμε "το πτυχίο", με τον ίδιο τρόπο που λέμε "Αγόρασε έναν *Καντίνσκι*", "Δεν τρώω *κυνήγι*". Και για ν' ακριβολογούμε και με το *πτυχίο *στην αρχή το χαρτί εννούσαν: < *πτυχίον *= υποκοριστικό του *πτυχή*. Άρα τελικά η βαθμίδα πήρε τ' όνομά της απ' το πιστοποιητικό


Και _πάπυρο_ το λένε πέρα από _μεμβράνη_ και αναφέρεται στο πιο επίσημο "χαρτί" το οποίο σε πολλές σχολές το παραγγέλνεις αν το θέλεις και σου το ετοιμάζουν και πηγαίνεις και το πληρώνεις...


> Παρόλο που στην Κύπρο η λέξη '*δίπλωμα*' χρησιμοποιείται κατ' αποκλειστικότητα όσον αφορά την εκπαίδευση (πχ δε λέμε *δίπλωμα *αλλά *άδεια οδήγησης */ *οδηγού*), συνήθως αφορά κάτι  ακαδημαϊκά υποδεέστερο  του πτυχίου: *Δίπλωμα Αισθητικής* | *Πτυχίο Παιδαγωγικής*. No offense, για να εξηγούμεθα...


Καλά και εδώ κάπως έτσι είναι...
_Έχω δίπλωμα/αδεια οδήγησης._
Αλλά,
_Το πήρες το δίπλωμα;_
Και τα πτυχία ξένων γλωσσών, τα ξαδέρφια μου στον Βόλο τα λένε "δίπλωμα". (Κάτσε.. τώρα που το έγραψα δεν είμαι τόσο σίγουρη...)


> Επειδή κι οι δύο έχετε υπόψη πώς μου προέκυψε η απορία:
> 
> *college*, n: small university - *She went to the local college and got a degree in psychology.*
> (τριτοβάθμια εκπαίδευση) *Πήρε πτυχίο ψυχολογίας στο τοπικό πανεπιστήμιο.*
> (Κύπρος: ιδιωτικό) *Πήρε πτυχίο ψυχολογίας από ένα τοπικό κολέγιο. *
> 
> Πώς το βλέπετε;


 
Πανεπιστήμιο!


----------



## jaxlarus

Α, βλέπω είμαστε απαρτία οι...Ocean's Five! 

Ναι, υπάρχει και η επιλογή *NEW: ...* και ξεμπερδεύεις μια και καλή!

Ό,τι δε λύνεται, κόβεται!
Αυτό το μάθαμε από παλιά


----------



## Kevman

jaxlarus said:


> Χμ... Δε θα το έλεγα ούτε καν για τ' αγγλικά, to be honest, Kev... Ρίξε μια ματιά στα undergraduate program*ΜΕ*s (BrE ) που προσφέρει στο External  το University of London. Θα βρεις και Βachelor's και Diploma και μάλιστα για το ίδιο πεδίο σπουδών, αναλόγως εξαμήνων. Και τα δύο είναι degrees, δεν είναι;


Γεια ρε jax, 

Υποθέτω πως μας έχω αποσύρει λίγο απ' το κύριο θέμα μ' αυτό (και μας είπες να μη ρωτήσαμε!!--όμως χαίρομαι να μάθω τόσο πολλά για τους ελληνικούς όρους), αλλά και στο σαϊτ που σύνδεσες έχει την ίδια διάκριση στο δικό μου μυαλό.  Προσφέρουν degrees με ονόματα, σαν το Bachelor of Arts ή Bachelor of Science (και καταλαβάινονται να περιλάβουν το χαρτί, βέβαια), αλλά για τα πεδία που δεν έχουν κοινώς ονομαζομένα degrees μόνο στο χαρτινό diploma φαίνεται (σε μένα) να αναφέρουν (και καταλαβαίνεται να εκπροσωπήσει κανένα είδους degree).

Μάλιστα οι δυο έννοιες είναι στενότατα σχετισμένες, αλλά ακόμα διακρίνω αυτή τη μικρή διαφορά μεταξύ των δυο λέξεων.


----------

